# Check out the new plan



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys after researching the 5x5 training method i have come up with this for the rest of the winter.

Mon

Dead 5x5

Bent over Row 5x5

Military Press 5x5

Clean and Press 5x5

Trap work 5x5

Wed

Incline Bench 5x5

Flat bench 5x5

Close Grip Bench 5x5

Tricep pushdowns 5x5

Abs 5 sets to failure

<O</O

Fri

Squat 5x5

Lunges 5x5

Hamstring and calf work

Hanging leg raises

Any thoughts?

Ta


----------



## Funky_monkey (Aug 25, 2005)

I would do less reps for clean and press as more reps = more fatigue = worse form. I might also go lighter for tricep extentions as i don't think lower reps work as well.

From a strength point of view, the compounds look good. Same goes for lunges, or better still i'd just get rid of them and maybe do front squats for 5x5.

I'd be pretty careful of over doing the CNS with this many 5s for so many exercises.


----------

